

Kind of like Lyft, but for your packages - elaineo
http://lifehacker.com/barnacle-ships-your-packages-through-regular-people-to-1541702233

======
ghall
Great, I need to move some drugs

~~~
gnicholas
Seems like a great crossover opportunity for Lyft/Uber drivers who have
downtime.

